# ورشة الخراطه والتفريز



## وضاح الجبري (30 مايو 2009)

كيف يتم ادارة ورشة الخراطه والتفريز من كل النواحي وعمل تقرير يومي بما تم انجازه في الورشه الى مدير المصنع


----------



## علم الدين علي (30 مايو 2009)

بسال عن مرجع في اساسيات هندسة الانتاج


----------



## وضاح الجبري (18 يونيو 2009)

طيب ما عمل مشرف الرشه


----------



## amenko1 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## اساامه (13 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يسعدني ان اضع موضوعي الاول بينكم بالرد سؤالكم هذا 
وحسب خبرتي المتواضعه .

ورشة الخراطه والتفريز هي تسمى في اغلب المعامل بورشة التصنيع 
وهي تقوم بتصنيع المواد من خامات المعادن الجاهزه 

ويتم ذلك باعطاء امر العمل الى المسؤل عن تلك الورش 

وبدوره يتم توجيه احد افراد الكادر لاانجازه 

وبعد اتمام العمل نقوم بعمل تقرير عن الاعمال المنجزه خلال اليوم ويقدم في صباح اليوم التالي 
الى مدير العمل ويتم بيان نوع العمل فيه وامر العمل ورقم الامر المثبت فيه وبيان المواد المستخدمه 
وحساب وقت العمل فيها وعدد الافراد المشاركين 

هذه جميعها تدخل في 
1/ بيان قدرة الورش في انجاز الاعمال 
2/ كلفة العمل هل هي مربحه ام شراء الجديد افضل 
3/ تقيم العاملين واعطاء حقوقهم 

اتمنى شرحي يكون وافيا رغم بساطته وحسب ما نعمل به نحن منذ سنين هكذا 

تحياتي


----------



## على الشاعر (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمعلوماتك الرائعة يا هندسة ......

ياريت توضح ولو ترفع لينا مثال على .....

1/ بيان قدرة الورش في انجاز الاعمال 
2/ كلفة العمل هل هي مربحه ام شراء الجديد افضل 
3/ تقيم العاملين واعطاء حقوقهم 

واكرر شكرى لك


----------



## مصطفي النجعاوي (18 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته [] اريد ان اتعرف علي خراطه الكرنكات


----------

